# Issue with BSNL Modem/new ADSL modem under INR 3000 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum



## channabasanna (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello folks,

I have been using the BSNL Broadband from past 8 years with the Initial Modem they had provided. Nowadays my internet is too slow (for past 2 months), i have been using a 1100 UL Plan (which is not existing now for new customers). Even if it is the start of the month or end, the Net is very slow. Which was not the case earlier.

The devices are connected to the DLINK DIR-300 Router (using it from 4 years) and then to the BSNL Modem. I would like to know is the Modem really going kaput or should i be changing the Internet plan.

The BSNL guy said to me that the modem is old and because of which the net is getting slow. have anyone else have faced the same issue.

If the modem is faulty, i am planning to buy a new ADSL Modem/Router (Wifi with a good range is a must).
Devices connected are: Desktop, Laptop, XBox via LAN ports and phones often on Wifi.

Budget: Rs3000 max.

Saw this Modem and also had got it for a colleague last year TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter.
Is this modem ok or suggest me other better options like ASUS, Belkin, CISCO.

My friend had a DLink modem and he said it is not worth and is already getting kaput.

Thanks in Advance,
Channabasanna S


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2014)

see this first:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...bbnd-plan-900-home-unlimited.html#post2098923
under Rs.3000 tp-link w8968(remember to get v2 from snapdeal as flipkart sells v1 of this model which has less powerful antennas than v2) has maximum no. of features & it costs ~2200 only.


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 25, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> see this first:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...bbnd-plan-900-home-unlimited.html#post2098923
> under Rs.3000 tp-link w8968(remember to get v2 from snapdeal as flipkart sells v1 of this model which has less powerful antennas than v2) has maximum no. of features & it costs ~2200 only.



Thanks whitestar. Saw the link, so is it the Connection from BSNL has issues. Because the connection was fine till the past 2 months. Will check with the BSNL telephone exchange and see what they tell for the same.

Meanwhile considering a better ADSL Modem/Router, i saw the Belkin N600 which also has the USB port for connecting the external HDD and also printer as shared devices. *www.flipkart.com/belkin-n600-db-dual-band-wireless-router-f9k1102zb/p/itmdnyn2dyyct9cz

I had used the login credentials long back and have forgot the password which can be used to login to 192.168.1.1 BSNL Modem portal. Will check with the telephone exchange and get the password reset.

- - - Updated - - -

I think the Belkin N600 is not a ADSL Modem.
Suggest me any good ADSL modem which is under 3k, which also supports USB connectivity for external HDD, 3G Dongle, Printer.

TP-LINK TD-W8968 is there, but i am refraining from buying it. Seeing the reviews many say it has lot of issues with firmware.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2014)

you won't get an adsl modem like w8968 for even 4000 from other brands.there were some firmware issues with w8968 but not that much & widespread.many members here are using w8968 & there was even a thread regarding firmware issues but according to last updates there issues seems to be solved with new firmware for v2 released in dec 2013(note flipkart sells v1 not v2).
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/179187-w8968-causing-some-troubles-3.html


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 25, 2014)

^
|
+1
using one bought from snapdeal (Version 2) and am fully satisfied.


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks guys, will do consider the TP-Link w8968 as well. Would like to know how is Netgear DGN2200 ADSL2 Wireless N300 Router With Modem *www.flipkart.com/netgear-dgn2200-a...gear&ref=258b6253-d8ce-4761-970f-7df7f06a2a03.

Contacted the BSNL office, the person told me that there is a problem in the line. So will wait for the complaint to be fixed. If still not resolved, will get a new modem with router.


----------



## channabasanna (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Issue with BSNL Modem/new ADSL modem under INR 3000*

Had the BSNL line man check the wire, it was the problem with the line itself. Now everything seems to be fine 

Thanks for the support guys


----------

